# valid visa though not stamped on passport



## katieminami19 (Apr 3, 2014)

hi i would like to know if any of you know about this thing.
my visa before was a residence visa.
i have checked and it was canceled.
but my employer said that i have a valid visa.
i am working with them and i wonder what is that visa.
the last time i saw my passport there is no visa stamped on it.
how possible is it?what type of visa is that?


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

HI. It's possible to have a valid visa but not have a stamp in the passport. In my case I was issued with a card, a bit like the Emirates ID, but it's a visa. This applies to certain employers e.g international organisations. If you haven't got a stamp or a card or something else, I would be pressuring your employer to provide some evidence. What happens if you are asked by the authorities to provide proof of your visa? You could very quickly end up in jail. If the employer continues to stall, then perhaps you need to go to the labour ministry. Of course that could also end badly. Difficult situation.


----------



## katieminami19 (Apr 3, 2014)

my company gave me a card, i think its a company card.can that be counted as a visa?i don't know if they get a labour card for me or if that is the labour card, i cannot check because i do not know my labour card number because the card is with them again.by the way in that case what type of visa is that?what is it called?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you have an Emirates ID card?


----------



## katieminami19 (Apr 3, 2014)

yes.oh actually i really wonder if my residence visa is really cancelled because the stamp is not clear only the date is clear.and that is the only thing that is stamped on my visa unlike the other cancelled visa that i saw. would it be possible that they amend or renew it?though they did not stamp another one?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you had a visa stamped previously, then any amendment or renewal will also be a new visa stamped in your passport.


----------



## katieminami19 (Apr 3, 2014)

but my new visa is not stamped on my passport.though it is said as valid.how possible it was?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Go to the department holding your passport and ask them for a copy of the passport and visa. When you get it, if you can't read it, take it to MoL and ask them.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

sounds like this company is ripping you off ,using you .


----------

